# Solved: "Media Disconnected" In IPCONFIG, can see network in Xirrus



## raptorviper (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello,

So I've been banging my head all day trying to get my internet back working on my Compaq. It (the internet) cacked out on me this morning with my D-Link DWA-130 Wireless adapter. After uninstalling and reinstalling drivers, etc and then finally testing it on this (my working internet) laptop, and discovering that it was indeed the adapter that had died. 

Deciding that a month out of an adapter is pretty poor, I've now got a Belkin FD8053 N Wireless adapter. Unfortunately it appears as though the ghost of the DWA has decided to stall my internet permanently.

I installed the Belkin ok, and the light blinks quickly for a few seconds then goes off for a few minutes. In the Belkin configuration utility itself, it seems to recognise the adapter is there (as does the remove hardware icon in the system tray) but there are no networks to be found. As well, in the system tray options, "Enable radio" will not work!

To back this up, there is no "wireless network" icon in the network connections folder, and no wireless icon in the system tray.

IPCONFIG recognises that the adapter is there, but displays "media disconnected". /Release and /renew is not working.

So after perusing the forums, I downloaded and copied over Xirrus Wi-Fi inspector. Lo and behold, Xirrus can find my network (and the ones around it) no problem! So what the heck is going on? 

Things I've tried so far:
Removing any reference to D-link in the registry (yes, after backing it up)
Reinstalling the belkin after restarting
Repairing winsock with WinsockFix
Examining my TCP/IP settings. Everything is set to automatic.
Checking my Device Manager. No red flags, and the Adapter is working fine according to it.
System Restore to last night before this happened, as always, system restore failed.
Restarting multiple times

Help please!

System:
Compaq D51S 
XP SP3
Belkin F5D8053 Wireless N


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

You have covered a lot of ground here - however, we would like to see some of the detail if possible to copy onto one of the working machines - ipconfig /all and also a picture of device manager and Xirrus - detail of how are all below

Would you post back the firewalls you have and try and disable
Also does it work if connected by cable to the router 
Also try "safemode with networking" - as the PC pc starts tap F8 and you should get the menu to choose "safemode with networking"

Also would you check all these service are running - if any are stopped and they restart - particularly DHCP Client - do a reboot and see if it stops again - these are symptoms of a virus going around



> From a Johnwill post
> 
> Check your Services are Started on all PCs:
> 
> ...


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results here
-> Start 
-> _(XP - enter the following in the RUN box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*
-> _(Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*

A black box will appear on the screen - 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy

then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Device Manager} *
Post back the results in device manager
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors,* click on the + > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Then run the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## raptorviper (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey,

Thanks for getting back so quickly. I've got the screenshots below. My network is "DISLIKEHORSES"

I use Norton Antivirus and the omnipresent Windows Defender, so I've disabled my windows firewall. My other one resides in my router.

Alas Safe mode with networking (while a great idea! that I did try after your suggestion) did not work.

The computer works great when moved the 100 ft and plugged wired into the router. as a last ditch effort I could run a wire, but it would be very obtrusive (I can't drill holes in the wall and fishing it through the walls is not an option).

All 11 services asked about are running and set to automatic.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

we may go back over some things yo have already tried

Remove the wireless security from the router and see if you can connect 
Change the channel on the wireless router to channel 11

Remove the wireless profiles and try a tcp/ip reset



> (From a JohnWill post)
> 
> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7. *
> 
> ...


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Wireless Profiles*
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm
*- Vista/Windows7:*
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=214
- delete the wireless profiles
Start> control Panel> classic view> network and sharing center> manage wireless networks

Delete the profiles
you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to
--

*Wireless Profiles*
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm
*- XP*
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=186
- delete the preferred networks
start> control panel> network connections> right click on the wireless connection> listed wireless networks tab in the preferred network list click on each one and - remove button

you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Google public DNS
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You really have Norton Anti-Virus, not Internet Security or 360 or something with a firewall?

What, if any, non-Windows firewall or security suite used to be on the machine?


----------



## raptorviper (Jun 6, 2010)

Yep. Had 360 ages (read: years) ago and turfed it just for norton. The only firewalls right now are router-based.


----------



## raptorviper (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello all,

Thank you for all of your solutions. You're not going to believe what worked.

After being on the phone with D-Link and consulting with some IT friends from back home, it turns out that, in unusual scenarios, when a D-Link adapter fails, it can trigger the "media disconnected" error for itself and ALL other adapters that you try to install.

The solution? Either send in your adapter to get fixed or Buy EXACTLY (down to firmware and software version) the same adapter. I uninstalled the Belkin, installed the new DW130 adapter and Presto! Wireless internet.

Buyer beware with D-Links!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's pretty odd!


----------

